# Redneck hedge trimmer



## Andy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_n_d7X5PGSZ8/Sx5Ml4j6oQI/AAAAAAAAHCg/1uibo3E2mbU/s400/hedge-trimmer.jpg

I just may be able to get my own houseboat after all!

http://www.kk.org/streetuse/redneck_houseboat.jpg


----------

